# 400w BC Blueberry Harvest - Lots of good pics!!! Weight Predictions?



## technine (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey everybody this is my first post here, I am a long time reader, I used to read on the OG forums back in the day. This is my second grow, I'm very happy with how it went and I'd like to share it with everybody. I'll give you all a breakdown of the conditions. Please ask me any questions you have, I'd like to give back to the community in anyway possible I've learned so much here. My other references for growing are Jorge Cervantez's book and DVDs. I've been through all of them hundreds of times and would recommend them highly. I am very passionate about growing, I think marijuana is an amazing plant that can change lives and push boundaries in a good way. I am going to post as much information as possible because that is what I love reading on this website. The more pictures and explanation to things the better!!! It's my turn to inspire a few people.

The ladies were grown in a wooden cabinet 5ft tall 1 ft deep 2.5 ft wide. It is a crappy rubbermade wooden cabinet that cost me like $50 on sale. It's not the best quality, but I bought it anyway because of the stealth factor. Be very careful while moving cabinets like this, the wood is shit!! 

Lighting: 400 w HPS cooltube. Cooltube was home made using the "bake a round" cylinder method purchased on ebay along with a 120mm 55CFM computer fan in a homemade box pushing air through a 6 inch duct. Fresh cool air was sucked from outside the cab, blown over the lamp and exhausted out the other side of the cabinet, this also helped heat the room a little bit. The cooltube is very safe, reliable and effective: The plants were kept 8 inches away from the light with no heat issues at all. 

Growing Medium: All organic mix: 10 parts GH coco coir 3 parts perlite 3 parts organic worm castings

Nutes: Advanced Nutrients Organic Iguana Juice: Grow + Bloom + Carbo Load

Lights on temp was a consistant 25C/77F
Lights off temp was around 15C/59F

Containers: 1 gallon grow bags for 4 weeks then 3 females were transplanted into large 5ish gallon rubbermade container. I drilled holes in the bottom and put a bucket underneath, this made it easy for me to run water through the container for feedings/flushing very easy!! Drainage is very very important, it keeps the roots clean and makes sure the plants are receiving fresh nutrients and flushing all the old used up nutes out into the drain bucket. I plan for about 25% run off during waterings. 

I got the seeds from BC Seed King http://www.bcseedking.com/
They have very good prices and crazy fast shipping. I germinated 6/6 in paper towel, put them into 18/6 vegetative growth for 4 weeks and ended up with 3 females. I was expecting 50% female so I was happy with this. The plants were flowered for about 50 days, they could have gone another week or so, but I have to leave for the summer so they come down a few days early.. no worries. During veg growth I fed the plants 100% recommended dose of iguana juice: grow. The plants loved it, they couldnt get enough. I watered with nutes for every watering and they showed no signs of overnuting. During Flowering I used a 100% dose of Iguana Juice: Bloom along with 5mL of Carbo Load per feeding. I nuted them until day 40, then I started flushing with water and 5mL of Carbo Load. I flushed them heavily for about 7 days. They received no water at all for the last 3 days to help with drying, they also spent the last 36hrs of their lives in darkness (I've heard it increases resin production)

*I'M LOOKING FOR PREDICTIONS ON THE FINAL DRY WEIGHTS OF THE BUDS AND AMOUNT OF BUBBLEHASH*

These are the *wet weights* of the harvest:

Smallest Cola - 66 grams

Tallest Cola - 105 grams

Fattest Cola - 90 grams

Loose Nugs - 42.5 grams

*TOTAL WET WEIGHT OF BUDS = 303.5 GRAMS*

Popcorn Buds for Bubblehash - 19 grams

Leaf/Bud Trimmings for Bubblehash - 56.5 grams

*TOTAL WET WEIGHT OF BUBBLEHASH MATERIAL = 75.5 GRAMS*

I have a 5 gallon 4 bag set of bubblehash bags I purchased on ebay. The bowl of trimmings is in the freezer right now and will stay there overnite to freeze. The coldness of the freezer hardens the resin heads on the trimmings and makes it easier to seperate them from the leaf material. I use a paint mixer on my drill to mix the ice, water and trim in 5 gallon buckets. I'm very excited for this round of bubblehash, I've used the bags twice and I think I have all the tricks figured out. This bud is VERY crystally so I'm optimistic for the results. I'm going to try an experiment this time that I think will help a lot. I can never get all the ice cubes to melt in the water while I'm mixing so I'm going to run the ice cubes through the blender to make them broken up into small pieces. This will cool the trimmings much more effectively and melt faster due to its small size. 


P.S. I've been listening to the album Demon Days by the band Gorillaz the whole time I was typing this grow report. If you've never heard it before I recommend doing the following immediately:
Rip 2 bongs of your finest stash
Turn this album on your ipod
Go for a walk in the forest with your dog
If you dont have a dog go to the SPCA and get one




*I'd love to hear everyones predictions on the final weights. Enjoy the pictures!!!*

Around day 40 of Flowering. This is when I started to flush with water and Carbo Load for 7 days.





The middle lady. She is one big beatiful cola packed with rock hard nugs. She's about the same thickness as a beer can 





Around day 50 of Flowering. After 7 days of intense flushing and the last 36 hrs of their lives in darkness to enhance resin production. The Fan leaves are showing that the medium has been flushed of all nutrients.





Middle Lady @ Day 50 Flowering





Tall Lady





Short Lady





Fat Lady





Making the Ladies look nice





Scissors, Bowl of Nugs, Container of trimmings for Bubblehash





3 of my favorite things





Life is good in the Nug Bowl uhhhhhhhhhh!!





Stickiest of the Icky. Rick James would be proud





Fan Leaves





Beautiful Flower





Practicing my macro skillz





19 grams (wet) of loose popcorn buds that were chopped up and will be used to make bubblehash





42.5 grams (wet) of nugs





42.5 grams (wet) Looks cozy in there





From left to right, wet weights: 66 grams / 105 grams / 90 grams.





Holla!!!!





Everything hanging up to dry in my grow cabinet. There is a fan running to keep the air circulating and avoid mold. 





Cool pic of the trim for bubblehash





This will be bubblehash tommorow!!





This is what I've been smoking while I was growing these ladies. It's grown locally and sold for a very good price. 







*DONT FORGET TO POST YOUR PREDICTIONS FOR FINAL DRY WEIGHT OF NUGS AND BUBBLEHASH *

These are the *wet weights* of the harvest:

Smallest Cola - 66 grams

Tallest Cola - 105 grams

Fattest Cola - 90 grams

Loose Nugs - 42.5 grams

*TOTAL WET WEIGHT OF BUDS = 303.5 GRAMS*

Popcorn Buds for Bubblehash - 19 grams

Leaf/Bud Trimmings for Bubblehash - 56.5 grams

*TOTAL WET WEIGHT OF BUBBLEHASH MATERIAL = 75.5 GRAMS*

Thanks for checking out my grow everybody!! 

I'd love to hear your questions and comments. I'll post pics/results for bubblehash tommorow nite after I make it. I'll update a few pics of the nugs as they dry and final weight after about 5 days of drying.

I'm taking a smoke break... I need it


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to rollitup my canadian brother. (sister?)
Looks good, though you harvested a little early for my tastes, its you smoking it so enjoy!!!!

Usually you'll get somewhere between a quarter to a third of wet weight. So with 300 grams wet you should get somewhere around 75-100 grams dry.
As for the bubblehash, thats a really tough question. Say you get a quarter of that 75 grams = 18 grams you'll usually get about a gram of hash per 10 grams of good dry trim, so 1.8 grams of hash would be about right.
Remember this is all guesswork and shouldnt be taken as gospel.

Anyhow, nice plants. Time to get the next grow rolling! =p


----------



## technine (Apr 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Welcome to rollitup my canadian brother. (sister?)
> Looks good, though you harvested a little early for my tastes, its you smoking it so enjoy!!!!
> 
> Usually you'll get somewhere between a quarter to a third of wet weight. So with 300 grams wet you should get somewhere around 75-100 grams dry.
> ...


yeah I wish I could have given the plants another 10 days but I have to leave for work and could only flower for 50 days. I think they're still gonna be delicious


----------



## brasmith (Apr 28, 2009)

*"TOTAL WET WEIGHT OF BUDS = 303.5 GRAMS"*

*Your final dry weight will be 140-150 grams of couchlockable smoke. Nice job Canada*


----------



## aknight3 (Apr 28, 2009)

they were not ready....2 or 3 more weeks early man...sorry


----------



## kushkidd76 (Apr 28, 2009)

can i come to ur house? ahahaha


----------



## SweetCheeba (Apr 28, 2009)

I would say about 2-2 1/2 o'z man... Maybe about 2-31/2g's of bubble hash who knows maybe more...Nice pics man, beautiful plant !


----------



## atlrhysdavis (Apr 28, 2009)

Great grow man. The pics were awesome.


----------



## technine (Apr 28, 2009)

aknight3 said:


> they were not ready....2 or 3 more weeks early man...sorry


I know they were early. I wish I could have given them a few more weeks but I have to leave for the summer and had to harvest before I leave. 

I made some bubblehash today and got some good pics. 
Only ended up with about .5 grams but its good stuff


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 28, 2009)

very nice i would love to hit it, can't wait till mine are done/


----------



## 14pimp (Apr 28, 2009)

hows the taste and smell? Does it tast like grandmas warm baked pie?


----------



## mrwobbles (Apr 29, 2009)

yummy lookin buds good job


----------



## weedaweedaweed (Apr 29, 2009)

you only got .5 grams of hash out of all those popcorn buds and trimmings? that seems awfully low man, you should have gotten 4 or 5 grams out of all that. Nice harvest though, even if it's early it's still going to be awesome smoke!


----------



## technine (May 1, 2009)

The buds have been hung up to dry for 2 days and put into paper bags for 2 days. They're drying nicely , I weighed it yesterday and it came out to 109 grams. I think I'll still lose another 10-20 grams in drying. The smoke is amazing, really smooth smoke with a heady high and tastes great. The buds have a slight hay/blueberry smell right now. I think the blueberry will come out a lot more in curing.

I'm a little disapointed in the bubblehash. Not sure what I'm doing wrong, I've read a few tutorials and watched some videos so I'm pretty sure I'm doing it right. It could be my bags... I got them on ebay. 

Anyways! I got a new bubbler for my bong and some killer cleaner. I've had this bong for 3 years now and I think it looks brand new. 







His name is Reginal Greenstein


----------



## SOFTWHITE (May 2, 2009)

Nice what kind of cleaner did you use?


----------



## casper23 (May 31, 2009)

nice glass man


----------



## DownOnWax (May 31, 2009)

Reginal Greenstein!!!!!

That's fantastic man  

I used to have an old junker that was brown, named her Rosie Lee Puddingsworth


----------



## stumps (May 31, 2009)

I'm guessing the bud to be 100-120g dry.


----------



## casper23 (Jun 1, 2009)

im saying dry weight is 117g, give or take 2 points


----------



## jumifera (Jun 1, 2009)

kushkidd76 said:


> can i come to ur house? ahahaha



Me 2


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jun 1, 2009)

I say 94 grams final weight..have you tried to make the bubblehash yet...And if so did you dry them well and freeze them afterwards...i'd say dry them till the resin filled leafs can be broken up when you rubb them between your fingers...then freeze them for about a day or so.  hope all is the best it can be with the hash dont let it go to waste dude deff worth it if it's a heady high. Peace brother


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice Blueberry!!!!!


----------



## lostsoul420 (Jun 8, 2009)

No final weight in's....


----------



## BatMaN SKuNK (Jun 8, 2009)

lostsoul420 said:


> No final weight in's....


My guess woulda been 180grams or so


----------



## tilemaster (Jun 8, 2009)

Ya for being that early tho u must say they do look very proper...btw 2 ..nice cooltube setup. and im not 2 good for those budz man.. ya id say 1/3 of ur wet yield is wut youll get.


----------



## billytheyid (Jun 9, 2009)

yea maybe a little early from what i can see but you have some nice big buds there man


----------



## iloveit (Jun 9, 2009)

How long did you veg for, or did you go from clone to flowering?


----------



## casper23 (Jun 10, 2009)

give it another 2 weeks


----------



## marni3d (Jun 11, 2009)

casper23 said:


> give it another 2 weeks


ur must be high of ur head - look @ the date he posted it! haha


----------



## dbo24242 (Jun 11, 2009)

nice big fat colas, is that a 10 gallon rubbermaid? how long did you veg?


----------



## High&Hopefull (Aug 4, 2009)

3.6oz dry bud 2.5g of hash mult. total weight by .75(water weight)minus that 
from total weight


----------



## High&Hopefull (Aug 4, 2009)

3.5oz dry bud 2.5g of hash


----------



## ItalianGanjaFarmer (Sep 3, 2009)

nice shrubs


----------



## lemonskunk man (Sep 6, 2009)

ye's dum asses he already said it was 109 grams so how could it bev 120 wats it gonna gain weight or somethin like come on hes gonna get bout 85 gram give or take


----------



## mikadodarkside (Sep 6, 2009)

Love the plants Technine. You should do a simple dwc in a Rubbermaid and start pulling 400 grams dry. 

if you want to maximize your bubble hash i like salt water ice extraction. around 30ml/gallon. gets down to -3 C. I use bubble bags. i have 7, use three. mix bag, 190micron or 160micron and finally the 25micron. a blender at high speed for 10 mins. after that i empty half the water and start to flush with fresh water. once the trichs have broken off in the water its time to suround them saline free home. i use a plug at the bottom of my bucket and fill with cold water as it empties. 

75 grams of good trim like you have, at least 5 grams of hash. more if you do it in smaller loads.

harvest = 100grams 

just know that if you were around the next week, your plant would grow like 2 grams a day.


----------



## Matt_Daddy (Sep 7, 2009)

woot kokanee rules!


----------



## J.Ruhland (Sep 12, 2009)

Yea whats up with that killer cleaner your using bud?


----------

